
How to Write Games for the Internet Without Embarrassing Yourself - ArtWomb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov78c0Kek84
======
danbolt
Leighton Gray gave a version of this talk at the Full Indie Summit in
Vancouver in 2017. It's great to see her able to give this at GDC!

